# vista + linux:vista reparieren -> Linux Tod?



## Axel_Foly (22. August 2008)

Hallo,

Hab Vista und Ubuntu parallel laufen mit dem grub boot manager. jetzt spinnt allerdings vista herum und ich wollte testen ob vl. die vista reapierfunktion das Problem beheben kann. Zerstört mir dieser Vorgang den Grub bootmanager so das ich ubuntu nicht mehr starten kann?


----------



## d00mfreak (23. August 2008)

Mit dem MBR Tool müsstest du den MBR sichern und zurück kopieren können, sollte der Reparatur von Windows da was anstellen.

Alternativ kannst du danach auch das Ubuntu Live-System starten, und von dort aus GRUB neu installieren: GRUB â€º Wiki â€º ubuntuusers.de


----------



## k-b (1. September 2008)

Kannst auch einfach nochmal die Ubuntuinstallation drüber laufen lassen, der findet schon vorhandene Profile (normal). 

Ansonsten Supergrub - eine gute Live CD um alles zu fixen was mit Grub zu tun hat.


----------



## Bauer87 (1. September 2008)

Noch mal Ubuntu installieren halte ich für eine sehr blöde Idee. Grub lässt sich ja in wenigen Sekunden neu aufspielen. Der Link dazu steht hier ja auch schon.


----------



## k-b (1. September 2008)

Die Supergrub-CD ist wohl so etwas ähnliches. Kenne das MBR-Tool nicht. 

Mit der Supergrub kann man auf jeden Fall wieder in sein Linux, und es von dort aus richten. Imho die beste Möglichkeit.


----------

